# Looking for a new brand of Protein...ideas?



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 18, 2005)

I have tried (and loved) O. N's proteins, and I have tried (and did NOT love) ATW's proteins and I have tried (and not liked) EAS proteins.   I am ready to buy some more protein and was wondering what others favorites are and why.    Does met-rx stuff taste alright?   I will probably go back to O.N. but wouldnt mind checking some others out first.   ATW's tasted ok but gave me alot of stomach trouble.  EAS tasted terrible.  

Thanks.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jul 18, 2005)

I've tried other protein shakes and so far nothing compares to O.N.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 18, 2005)

yep


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2005)

Are we talking about RTD's????

If not I have been using HDT, Pro-Blend 55

Doesn't taste like candy, but it doesn't have aspartame 

Mixes ok, tastes, ok, but I love the uptake...

I can pound a little bit more of it into my body, before my system complains...

I bought a can of MuscleMilk last time...

It didn't mix as nice, took three scoops for 47g instead of two for 55,
was a dollar more, and got all over the kitchen
counter because of its consistency 

So FRI I went back to the HDT


----------



## Flakko (Jul 18, 2005)

I tasted Substance WPI, the grape flavor, cuz I got a sample from Bulknutrition.com, tasted great!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2005)

*www.allthewhey.com*


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 18, 2005)

........ATW's proteins and I have tried (and not liked)....

helps to read before automatically promoting one of your sponsors...


----------



## Flakko (Jul 18, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ........ATW's proteins and I have tried (and not liked)....
> 
> helps to read before automatically promoting one of your sponsors...


Lol!

Good one aggies


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 18, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> I tasted Substance WPI, the grape flavor, cuz I got a sample from Bulknutrition.com, tasted great!



I got that as a sample today too and thought it was terrible.. I dumped it out..

I like O.N. also..


----------



## Flakko (Jul 18, 2005)

IMO ON's 100% Whey is the best tasting protein that I've ever tried, but since he said he wants something different, I didn't mention it.

I use ON's 100% Whey chocolate n it rocks!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 18, 2005)

Narrow this down. Is cost an issue? What type of protein do you want? For ex., a WPI, a concentrate, a blend, casein, etc.?
Prolab Lean Mass Matrix in Cinnamon Oatmeal tastes good, VPX Micellean in Graham Cracker is good, Beverly International Muscle Provider in Chocolate is good. If you like fruity flavors, Syntrax Nectar in Carribean Cooler and Apple are good (Btw, I have tried Cherry, Fuzzy Navel, Crystal Sky, Lemon Tea, Apple, and Carribean Cooler from Syntrax.) However, taste is always subjective, so what I like, you may not.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the response guys.   I am probably going to stick with good 'ol Optimum Nutrition...you can get a 10lb bag of it off of ebay right now for right around 50bucks.   Thier double chocolate and strawberry are very very good.   ATW's flavors were fine, they just didnt "digest" well...went straight thru me.   A buddy and I put in a bulk order of 25lbs from ATW and it ended up costing around 17bucks per 5lbs.  Cheap, so I cant really complain.   I will gladly spend the extra money for the O.N. this time.


----------



## furion joe (Jul 19, 2005)

*A little late...*

I like designer whey and Labrada Pro V 60.

Good to see you are sticking with what you like!   

Buy the whey,  , DPS Nutrition has great prices and speedy delivery.

http://www.dpsnutrition.net/


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ........ATW's proteins and I have tried (and not liked)....
> 
> helps to read before automatically promoting one of your sponsors...



Did you ever consider that I did not realize that ATW meant allthewhey?   

Unless I missed it somewhere, allthewhey does not use this acronym.

I recommend allthewhey not only because they are a sponsor, but I have personally used their whey protein powder for almost 2 years. It is high quality, inexpensive, good tasting product, and the ONLY one that I use.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> Lol!
> 
> Good one aggies



it's good to see that you are easily entertained, sort of like a monkey.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> and I have tried (and did NOT love) ATW's proteins ...  ATW's tasted ok but gave me alot of stomach trouble.



unless you just have a problem digesting whey protein the only other thing that I can think of would be artificial sweetners, allthewhey contains Splenda.


----------



## topolo (Jul 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it's good to see that you are easily entertained, sort of like a monkey.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Did you ever consider that I did not realize that ATW meant allthewhey?
> 
> Unless I missed it somewhere, allthewhey does not use this acronym.
> 
> I recommend allthewhey not only because they are a sponsor, but I have personally used their whey protein powder for almost 2 years. It is high quality, inexpensive, good tasting product, and the ONLY one that I use.


I've seen Laura from ATW (ALL THE WHEY)  use "ATW" several times.  (I did a search and "ATW" came up 14 times on the first page alone...all by her.)

 I know of at least two other guys who have the same mysterious reactions to AllTheWhey and not others.   Glad it works for you though.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 19, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ........ATW's proteins and I have tried (and not liked)....
> 
> helps to read before automatically promoting one of your sponsors...


back off, they sponser his website 








I say who the hell cares how it tastes.  I pour my isolate into yogurt and oats most of the time, and if not I just choke it down with 4oz of water on my way to eat a meal .

i just buy the 7.5lb bucket of isopure for $70


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 19, 2005)

with that said, I think ATW, proteinfactory, trueprotein, all need to offer a more affordable product for it to be worth ordering. 

I can go to any number of really good bodybuilding shops (not GNC or HiHealth) and get solid deals on good product and I dont have to wait for shipping. 

I figure I live in the 2nd largest county in the US so why order shit online, i should be able to locate it for a competitive price in town.


----------



## maze (Jul 19, 2005)

I recommend Healthy n Fit 100% Egg Protein ... this is quality stuff, and if your body is used to the same type of protein the change will do you good.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 19, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> with that said, *I think ATW*, proteinfactory, trueprotein, all need to *offer a more affordable product * for it to be worth ordering.
> 
> I can go to any number of really good bodybuilding shops (not GNC or HiHealth) and get solid deals on good product and I dont have to wait for shipping.
> 
> I figure I live in the 2nd largest county in the US so why order shit online, i should be able to locate it for a competitive price in town.




Wow.   You must have some good shops in your area because NOBODY can come close to ATW's prices (for the blends) around here.   17bucks for five pounds is very cheap.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 19, 2005)

I use Bio-Genesis, but I love Pro Complex's Rocky Road.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> I've seen Laura from ATW (ALL THE WHEY)  use "ATW" several times.  (I did a search and "ATW" came up 14 times on the first page alone...all by her.)



Gee, I stand corrected.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Gee, I stand corrected.



Dang, you need to back off on the clomid or something dude.  Your pretty touchy lately.  You doing ok?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Wow. You must have some good shops in your area because NOBODY can come close to ATW's prices (for the blends) around here. 17bucks for five pounds is very cheap.


Thats huge!... -- Mine is $17-19 for 2lbs...

Blend contains...
1. Micro Ultra Filtered Whey Protein concentrate
2. Egg Albumen
3. Calcium Caseinate
4. Micro Ultra Filtered Whey Protein Isolate
5. Ion Exchanged Whey Protein Isolate
6. Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Isolate


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Your pretty touchy lately.  You doing ok?



If you have not noticed I am always that way, it is nothing new... and I am fine, thanks for your concern.

I forgot to ask, when you used allthewhey protein was it pure isolate? if not I recommend you give that a try if you have stomach problems with whey.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I forgot to ask, when you used allthewhey protein was it pure isolate? if not I recommend you give that a try if you have stomach problems with whey.


I DID try the isolate....when I bought the bulk order Laura from ATW was nice enough to throw in 2lbs of the isolate too.    Same problems with it.   I have been using O.N. for two days now and all is well.     BESIDES, if I did switch to the isolate it costs quite a bit more than the blend.    Im fine with my Optimum Nutrition...wish I could go with ATW for the price.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2005)

I see.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 23, 2005)

Remember that ON's 100% Whey contains enzymes to aid in the digestion of lactose. According to the label it contains 10mg of lactase .


----------



## BBgirl (Jul 23, 2005)

I use Allmax Isoflex, and I love it. Mixes realy well, and doesn't give me any digestive issues, which is always an issue for me. The chocolate tastes good too.


----------

